# Outdoor Speakers



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, so I have been wanting to install outdoor speakers on my Outback since last fall. Originally, I was going to mount them to the frame below the skirt like I have seen others do. However, during the installation process I changed the scope to mount them through the wall...yikes! The first part of the process is to purchase outdoor speakers, mine are 2-way 5"...I may upgrade to 6" in the future. Since my radio does not have an "internal/external" button like some others, I also needed to add a double pole - double throw switch (dpdt) with center off position in order to toggle between internal and external speakers. This switch allows me to select between inside speakers (original), rear only (for watching TV and kids asleep in bunks), and rear & outside together.  Of course, when operating the inside speakers, I still have full control of fade and balance. Once I decided to mount the speakers through the side-wall, it was important to first locate the aluminum structure such that I would not drill through the main supports. I decided to cut away the inside wall with my dremmel in a hidden location that would not be seen...beneath a bunk bed and beneath the dinette bench...perfect locations to hide any mistakes! Once I found suitable locations, I confirmed that there was no interference on the outside of the camper and drilled a small hole through the centerline of speaker location from the inside out. I then centered the enclosed speaker seal on this small hole and traced the inside circle to be cut with my jig saw. (Hint, cover the face of the jig saw with cardboard or packaging tape so as not to scratch the outside surface of the fiberglas). With the risky part completed, just mount the speakers, wire, and enjoy. My next project will be to insulate and build inside boxes around these speakers in an effort to isolate and direct the sound outside and improve the overall sound. I must say, however, it sounds pretty darn good without the boxes and actually adds very good bass inside the camper! Below are pictures that follow the procedure I used, they were taken with my cell phone and are not the highest quality.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks real nice. Nice mod!








crunchman


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Great job!! I was going to do that with my old tt. Instead I got a new tt with them.










One thing I like is that most tt's come with them now. I don't know why they didn't years ago.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

I like it! I considered doing something like this with our OB (mine would have been mounted up high though), but I was afraid of water getting in. I have trust issues with water proof speakers.

I like the switch idea.

Kevin


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

K. Smith said:


> I like it! I considered doing something like this with our OB (mine would have been mounted up high though), but I was afraid of water getting in. I have trust issues with water proof speakers.
> 
> I like the switch idea.
> 
> Kevin


Thanx...I mounted mine low to keep the internal wiring concealed under the front bed and rear bench. I am also going to build water-tight boxes around the inside of the speakers. We recently had some EXTREME rain recently and I am anxious to check on it's current water-proofness!


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice job on the outdoor speakers. Ours came with them...

...just remember not to do what I did. I was watching TV when my family came back from their outing and told me I had the outdoor speakers on...so everyone got to listen to the show I was watching. Dont understand how it happened...all I did was turn the TV on.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

DLAS268ers said:


> Nice job on the outdoor speakers. Ours came with them...
> 
> ...just remember not to do what I did. I was watching TV when my family came back from their outing and told me I had the outdoor speakers on...so everyone got to listen to the show I was watching. Dont understand how it happened...all I did was turn the TV on.


That is an awesome story...with my luck I would be watching something inappropriate with the outside speakers on! lol


----------

